# 2012 fishing comp - review and suggestions for next year



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

The online fishing comp has ended for another year - considering the size of the membership these days it might be a surprise to some that AKFF even has a monthly online fishing comp, and that we have run one in various forms for the last 6 or so years. The original idea behind the monthly comp was to encourage members to get out kayak fishing, and there are always some really keen guys each year who embrace this concept and make the comp really fun. Points are added to member's tallies after each month, and a winner is crowned in December (congrats to Float who stayed on top in 2012 8) ).

Briefly, the current format of the monthly comp is as follows:
-Comp runs for 9 days per month, from the first Saturday to second Sunday every month.
-Fish are scored according to a benchmark length, which has been determined for popular species based on catch sizes seen on the forum, in different states, over many years. The benchmark is supposed to represent a 'trophy size' for each species.Occasionally a new species crops up in the entries, and a benchmark is set for that species. Benchmarks do vary between states sometimes, if a species is generally larger in one state compared to another.
-A random prize is given out each month, and the top three at the end of the year get a prize.
-Full rules and scoring details can be found here: viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985

An example of how the scoring works:

*Sharknett caught a kingfish in NSW in the December comp that was 113cm long, and scored 147 points.*

First job - check the benchmark list (current list attached, which I need to add a couple of species to from the December comp - but it's pretty complete) - kingfish benchmark for NSW is 77cm.

Score for the fish is 113cm (length of fish) divided by 77cm (AKFF benchmark if the fish is listed) multiplied by 100.

(113/77)*100 = 146.75 points (rounded up to 147).

I have started this thread to try and get some feedback for next year's comp, which will kick off in early January.

I am interested in:

# What you thought of this year's comp. Did you enter? Why? Why not?
# If you didn't enter, what would tempt you to participate?
# Do you understand the scoring system?
# Do you have any problems with any of the benchmark lengths (too tough/too generous)
# What suggestions would you make for the 2013 comp?

Thanks in advance for your feedback


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

first Squidder thanks for running the event this year, the 2012 comp was great and I fully enjoyed it for a first time in - the scoring system was quite easy realy after the first fish anyone would have it worked out

congrats to float he seamed to be close but just out of reach for the second half of the year and life at the top of the ladder stayed pretty close all year

So I think the rules and bench marks as they stand work quite good


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I think the comp is a great idea and I have entered in the past as a bit of a light hearted competitive fun.

The reason I rarely enter, or haven't in recent times, is because I just don't get fish often enough and am not serious enough to own a brag mat to make my entries legitimate. There's nothing wrong with the comp in my opinion, just laziness on my part to get right into it and put up a fair dinkum entry.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Format seems fair to me.

Hope to pull the finger out next year and enter more regular like!!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Yup, all good here.
My only problem was that the tides / spare time never lined up with comp week.
Reckon I could have given it a good run if I'd entered every month.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks JAse for running the comp this year and keeping enthusiasm up. Like many others I rarely get out in comp time (most of the time I dont even remember when it's on), the scoring system I'm sure works fine and helps to even out any 'disputes' when taking into consideraion the variety of fish we all chase.

Getting a random prize is also great but not sure if that's a motivator for many of us. Just getting out for a fish is prize enough these days!

My only negative is that I'm not sure the yearly 'tally' means much to more than a handful as I'm not sure whether many of us are able to get out every comp period and truly compete for overall honours.. I'm happy to reward those who get out and submit entries regularly but perhaps the overall tally is something that needs tweaking, or just monthly winners should share in the prizes?

Either way I'm happy for the comp to continue as long as its not too much work for all concerned, keep up the great work!


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Squidder, You do a great job on running this comp & I think its just fine the way it is. 
I know it gives me an excuse to go fishing each month. 
For example : Sorry dear can't do the mowing this week the fishing comps on, sorry dear can't do that the fishing comps on etc , etc. You get the idea  . 
When I first joined the Forum I just went to the main forum or trip reports etc & never really looked through the whole site, until I met a bloke at a Bream comp at Scarby one year who told me to go to active topics were you'll get a broad view of what's going on across the whole site, which I do now, The point I'm getting to is perhaps you should put a Reminder , in the Main & Trip reports sections about the comp & more people might see it. 
I did see other comps run in the Main Forum, that people participated in, that weren't doing this comp. 
Just my thoughts.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

Great format. My problem is the same as many. Not enough days spent in the yak to enter the comp. Another vote of thanks to you from me.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

The same as the other guys, I managed to fish regulary until bub came in June, after that my fishing time became somewhat none existant :lol: .

Good format and a light hearted competitive comp.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks guys - I have amended the benchmark list to include pretty much everything that we've had submitted this year - it's attached to this post.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Many thanks to Squidder for running the comp again this year. It takes quite a bit of time and effort to keep track of things. It seems entries do drop off during the year, especially once winter hits. I think only 5 or 6 of us were silly enough to enter each month. With only 3 fish from any single species allowed to be entered, it is a "game" of endurance, strategy, luck and sometimes skill  . Be good to think of ways to have more players in for the long haul without making the scoring too difficult. Do you allow 2 lowest scoring fish to be "dropped" from final score or is this to tricky to work out ?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

solatree said:


> Do you allow 2 lowest scoring fish to be "dropped" from final score or is this to tricky to work out ?


This is something that has been talked about in previous years ie. people's 10 best entries count towards their final score. Not too difficult scoring wise at all, and would remove the 'penalty' of missing a month or two.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Might enter for 2013, will have to check the rules again, only fish for a few species so that might not help.
Just checked the "benchmark" list and did get a few that were well over this year, so thats encouraging.
I notice you just have "trout". Not 2 separate entries for brown trout and rainbow trout, same with "bream" - no black beam / yellowfin bream, and the same with tuna, of which there are various species, some big, some small. Trevally however get several different listings, and even the humble whiting gets 2 different ones. Just curious as to why this is?


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

solatree said:


> Do you allow 2 lowest scoring fish to be "dropped" from final score or is this to tricky to work out ?





Squidder said:


> This is something that has been talked about in previous years ie. people's 10 best entries count towards their final score. Not too difficult scoring wise at all, and would remove the 'penalty' of missing a month or two.


I just went through the the list this year to see what would have changed if 2 rounds were droped the top 5 were still the same order
just 6th and 7th places would have swaped
I didn't check any further down the list


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

spork said:


> I notice you just have "trout". Not 2 separate entries for brown trout and rainbow trout, same with "bream" - no black beam / yellowfin bream, and the same with tuna, of which there are various species, some big, some small. Trevally however get several different listings, and even the humble whiting gets 2 different ones. Just curious as to why this is?


Pretty much, because it's worked well that way for quite a few years.  Benchmarks are loosely based on catch data by AKFF members over the years. The sizes of browns and rainbow trout have largely been pretty similar, hence the same benchmark. Likewise black/yellowfin bream (probably driven by most bream entered being yellowfins from NSW/QLD, not monster 45cm+ blacks from VIC/TAS/SA. Interestingly, trout have a very uncommon entry in the monthly comp (I think we only had one trout entered this year). Tuna are a fairly common entry but they are almost exclusively bonito (which have their own benchmark) or longtails from QLD, with a few mack tuna as well. The reason for different whiting sizes is that KG whiting and sand/yellowfin are common entries, and the different benchmarks reflect the size difference. The benchmark lengths, and monthly comp rules overall, are an evolving thing, and change is driven by the input of members - so if you reckon a benchmark length (or other rule) is unfair or needs changing, please voice your opinion.  I will change or add species (and have done quite a few times in the past) if people reckon it would benefit the comp.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

I enjoyed participating in the comp and thanks a lot to the administration.Must be a time consuming nut out each month.I liked the idea about HOF fish being worth more as this makes you target some of the more obscure species.Looking forward to next year.Regards Russell.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Squidder.
Personally, would like to see 2 different trout species listed. Although the sizes are usually similar, if I'm reading the rules properly this would allow me (and others) to submit twice as many trout during the year, which would help some of us to stay competitive. I know I have very little luck in the salt in the cooler months and often / usually don't fish it at all over the winter. I really must do some work on my breaming. I'm poo at catching poo eaters except on bait, but I much prefer lure fishing.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Gday Spork - I understand your reasoning behind having the two trouts listed.

Does anyone have a problem with having separate listings in the benchmarks for brown and rainbow trout? If so, speak up quickly (I'm drafting this years comp rules etc as we speak).


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Bertros said:


> ...except for Carnster who would be exempt from participating... [/size]


Thanks mate, you made me laugh. I might make an appearance or 2 this year, especially if the mojo continues the way it has so far in 2013, so when do we start?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'll post something official tomorrow, but so everyone can start planning..........

*The 2013 cop will kick off this Saturday (the 5th) - and to get everyone off to a good start, the January comp will run for two weeks (and three weekends) from the 5th-20th of January.*


----------

